# Suche Gästepass



## Shariah (17. Mai 2012)

Moin 

Habe D1 und D2 mit Begeisterung gespielt. Nur leider ist D3 recht teuer und ich
würde es gerne testen bevor ich soviel Geld auf den Tisch lege.
Wäre nett wenn noch wer nen Gästepass über hat und ich so die Chance hätte
zu testen.

mfg

Shariah


----------

